# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Sơn tôn đen

## thuhanoi

Chào các bác, mình mới cắt tấm tôn đen (từ thông dụng ở chợ vậy  :Big Grin:  ) , định đem sơn nhưng không biết sơn như thế nào: để nguyên vậy sơn hay là phải xử lý như thế nào trước khi sơn. 
Tấm tôn sạch sẽ, sờ không dính tay, nhưng có vẻ bên ngoài nó có màu đen đen như nhuộm hay do nhiệt gì đó, có cần cạo lớp đó ra không (nếu cạo thì chắc oải).
Bác nào biết qua hướng dẫn chút nhé, thank

----------


## ducduy9104

Mua miếng nhám chà cho máy mài góc phá sơn cũng phê lắm bác.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Sắt này mới nguyên từ tấm chấn ra bác à, chưa có sơn gì cả

----------


## conga

thì cụ cứ dùng đá xếp loại mịn cụ trà cho mịn, sơn càng dính càng ăn. Như tôn đen thì nó bám sơn hơn là mạ kẽm rồi. Còn nếu mà ko thì ta cứ đem sơn thôi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------

